

Hacker News Easter Eggs - dell9000

Any ideas on Hacker News easter eggs that are / should be unlocked with points / credibility / seniority?<p>Here are a couple:<p>- upload an avatar?
- custom header?
======
aneesh
You can already change the color of the top bar once you pass a certain
threshold (at least a while back, it was 250)

------
qhoxie
I kind of like things clean and pictureless. What do you mean by custom
header?

~~~
dell9000
I meant changing color - maybe adding an icon. But making it public as well
(not just private). So if you are on a post that a top user makes, you see his
color header.

